# NFS Most Wanted auf externer Festplatte - wie auf dem Rechner wieder zum Laufen kriegen?



## Franzi1401 (16. Juli 2014)

Also ein Bekannter von mir hat mir NFS Most Wanted (2005) auf eine externe Festplatte gemacht. Jetzt ist da einfach nur ein Ordner und ich frage mich, wie ich das Spiel dann wieder auf dem alten Stand zum Laufen kriege? Wenn ich die DVD einlege, soll ich es installieren?


----------



## Enisra (16. Juli 2014)

ich würde eher mal den Bekannten fragen warum der das Überhaupt gemacht hat? Denn wenn man keine Daten darauf sichert und das während der restlichen Zeit aus ist, ist das nur eine Festplatte die weiter entfernt steht


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2014)

Franzi1401 schrieb:


> Also ein Bekannter von mir hat mir NFS Most Wanted (2005) auf eine externe Festplatte gemacht. Jetzt ist da einfach nur ein Ordner und ich frage mich, wie ich das Spiel dann wieder auf dem alten Stand zum Laufen kriege? Wenn ich die DVD einlege, soll ich es installieren?


 Sind denn da noch alte SPielstände mit drauf? Dann würd ich es einfach per DVD auf dem PC normal installieren und von der externen Platte die Spielstände einfach rüberkopieren.

Aber das Spiel mit 2-3 Handgriffen ohne Neuinstallation zum Laufen zu bekommen, das wird wohl nix. Da werden auch Einträge im aktuellen Windows gemacht, da gibt es nur wenige Anwendungen, die ohne erneute Installation starten


----------



## svd (16. Juli 2014)

Wie, "auf dem alten Stand"? Meinst du das Savegame?

Das wird, unabhängig davon, auf welche Partition oder Laufwerk das Spiel installiert worden ist, im "Dokumente" Ordner abgelegt. Falls du es da nicht rausgesichert hast, ist es leider weg.

Oder meinst du, wie du, bei eingesteckter externer Platte, das Spiel starten kannst?


----------



## Franzi1401 (16. Juli 2014)

Ja da sind noch alte Spielstände drauf.
Wo genau, bzw was muss ich das dann hin kopieren?


----------



## svd (16. Juli 2014)

Normal legt "Most Wanted" eben im Ordner "C:\Benutzer\dein Benutzername\Eigene Dokumente\NFS Most Wanted\dein MW Profilname" das Savegame an.


----------

